# Honda EU7000is code



## mdgibbs88 (Jul 2, 2018)

All,

My EU7000 with about 1100 hours on it has been running rough with a load, not overloaded though. I am seeing an error code E-2E and cannot find a reference to that anywhere. 

Does anyone know what that error code indicates?

Thanks!


----------



## mdgibbs88 (Jul 2, 2018)

a shot of the error code


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

Any inputs on this code?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

JVazquez53 said:


> Any inputs on this code?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the over load or bad cord icon!
you can get that on older induction 30 amp 125 vac table saws!


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

For future use, link to shop manual


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

mdgibbs88 said:


> All,
> 
> My EU7000 with about 1100 hours on it has been running rough with a load, not overloaded though. I am seeing an error code E-2E and cannot find a reference to that anywhere.
> 
> ...


Mine did the same at 1100 hours. Mine did not ran rough, while running, kind of quit for a second or two, and went back to normal. I took mine to the dealer for this code. They told me that's an auto protect code. They said my generator went thru a power surge or a short from an appliance. They tried to replicate the issue but nothing happened. The only thing is that now I would like to erase the code but no luck. The dealer advisor said that they did not knew how to clear the code. I think is BS. Anyone knows how to erase that code?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

disconnect the battery for 1/2 an hour
re connect.
it should clear out unless it is a persistence code.

if it is you need the honda tech tool for this.
a GOOD warranty center station has this tech tool to talk with the computer.


----------

